# لماذا الإختلاف في عدد أسفار الكتاب المقدس



## curious_30 (26 مايو 2013)

*انا انسان من الاردن *
_* و استغرب حقا عندما ارى ان الانجيل الذي بين يدي يحتوي على 150 مزمور فقط*_
_*بينما ذهبت للكنيسة القبطية المرقسية ( عمان- العبدلي)*_
_*و وجدت ان النجيل في هذه الكنيسة يحتوي على 151 مزمور *_
_*و ايضا الانجيل الذي بين يدي 73 سفر و عند طوائف اخرى 66 سفر*_
_*فهل هذا يعني ان كل طائفة تعترف باسفار  لا تعترف بها الطوائف الاخرى*_

*حررت المشاركة بواسطة المشرف بتغيير لون النص الى الأسود.*
*يرجى عدم إستعمال اللون الأحمر في النص كاملا، لان إستعمال للإدارة.*

*تم كذلك تغيير العنوان السابق لللموضوع "سؤال بسيط" لأنه لا يدل على محتوى السؤال.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2013)

curious_30 قال:


> *انا انسان من الاردن *





curious_30 قال:


> _*و استغرب حقا عندما ارى ان الانجيل الذي بين يدي يحتوي على 150 مزمور فقط*_
> _*بينما ذهبت للكنيسة القبطية المرقسية ( عمان- العبدلي)*_
> _*و وجدت ان النجيل في هذه الكنيسة يحتوي على 151 مزمور *_
> _*و ايضا الانجيل الذي بين يدي 73 سفر و عند طوائف اخرى 66 سفر*_
> _*فهل هذا يعني ان كل طائفة تعترف باسفار  لا تعترف بها الطوائف الاخرى*_



أنا أنسان قبطى أرثوذوكسي [من خدام الكنيسة المرقسية القبطية]وأقولك :موضوعك مكرر  
1]  أجبنا عليه هنا عشرات المرات  ان كنت تقدر ان تبحث وتفند وتناقش أهلا بك ...: أما إذا  كان الامر إلقاء كلمتين  وخلاص ... يبقي  الاكرم لك ان تسكت


2]    ال 150 مزمور متطابقة بين النسختين السبعينية والمازورية . 
مضافا إليهم المزمور ال151  الذى اعتبرته   الترجمة  السبعينية  مزمورا  ...وهو   قول  لداود 
...ويجوز إعتباره  مزموراً  او أعتباره قولا عاديا بالروح القدس كسائر اقوال داود. المسجلة  فى الكتاب المقدس   
والكتاب  المقدس  الذى بين يدّى  هو  نفسه الكتاب المقدس  الواحد الوحيد الذى  لا خلاف ولا تعارض فيه.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2013)

اخى انت ذهبت للكنيسة القبطية اللى  في عمان  ---وانا لابد ان اصدقك ولا اقول انك كاذب 

وهناك اطلعت على كتاب مقدس  مختلف 
وانا اصدقك 
والان اطلب منك ان تضع  صورة فوتوغرافية بالجوال   للكتاب الذى   تزعم انك اطلعت عليه


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مايو 2013)

اهلاً بيك ..


> *انا انسان من الاردن
> و استغرب حقا عندما ارى ان الانجيل الذي بين يدي يحتوي على 150 مزمور فقط*


طيب ازاي انت بتقول كده و بعدين ترجع تقول : 


> * و ايضا الانجيل الذي بين يدي 73 سفر و عند طوائف اخرى 66 سفر*


مع ان لو الكتاب المقدس اللى معاك 73 سفر يبقي فيه المزمور 151 !!
يعني من الافضل انك تقول انا قرأت ان يوجد كذا و كذا بدل القصص الكثيرة دي 

و علي العموم سؤالك : 


> * فهل هذا يعني ان كل طائفة تعترف باسفار  لا تعترف بها الطوائف الاخرى*


فكل الكنائس تؤمن بنفس الانجيل العهد الجديد و هو واحد عند جميع الطوائف 
اما العهد القديم فتؤمن كل الكنائس بكل اسفاره ما عدا الكنيسة البروتستانتيه التي اخذت بالاسفار المعترفة في مجمع جامنيا اليهودي و هذا المجمع قد رفض النسخة السبعينية و عاد فقط الي نسخة عزرا الكاتب 

و ما تم حذفه في مجمع جامنيا ( اليهودي ) هو سبع اسفار يغلب عليها الطابع التاريخي عدا سفري الحكمة و يشوع بن سيراخ و لا تمس العقيدة في اي شئ 
و قد اخذ البروتستانت بقرارات هذا المجمع اليهودي المتأخر و هذا ما احدث الفارق العددي في اسفار العهد القديم 

و من يقرأ هذه الاسفار لن يدخل الملكوت كما ان من لم يقرأهم لن يدخل الجحيم لان الحياة المسيحية هي الالتقاء بالله و الحياة في المسيح يكفي ان اعرفه عن طريق سفر واحد او اصحاح واحد او حتي عظة واحدة لكي احيا معه  فليست العبادة نصوص جامده و فرائض حرفية ميته بل هي معرفة الله ..


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مايو 2013)

ملحوظة : ممنوع الكتابة باللون الاحمر لانه خاص بالادارة .


----------



## curious_30 (26 مايو 2013)

بداية انا مش مسلم لتجنب اي اتهامات
ثم ان سؤالي لا اقصد به اي اساءة و اتعجب من الهجوم على شخصي
انا كاثوليكي و ذهبت لصديقي البروتستنتي ووجدت ان عنده 66 سفر فقط 
انا انسان بسيط و لم افهم شيء من ردكم علي
على كل حال انا اسف اذا اسات لاحد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2013)

مجرد سؤألى لك أرنى بعيناى  صورة فوتوغرافية للكتاب  الذى تقول أنه 73 سفراً  من أين لك به وأين تلك الصورة.
نحن سألناك  فقط  ... وهذا هو إستفسار فقط .      



> فهل هذا يعني ان كل طائفة تعترف باسفار لا تعترف بها الطوائف الاخرى


الاسفار ال 66  واحدة   عند كل الطوائف بلا استثناء ..
هناك أسفاراً    أضيفت على   الترجمة السبعينية  للعهد القديم  إلى اليونانية   وهى تمثل  مرحلة تاريخية   للشعب اليهودى ..
وأسفاراً  وعظية لاحد شيوخ حكماء الشعب اليهودى  ((يشوع بن سيراخ )) 
البعض إمتنع عن ضم هذه الاسفار الى الوحى الالهى... حرصاً  منه  على الامعان فى الإحتفاظ بما هو تقليدى طاعناً  فى القدم.
هذه الاسفار  لا فيها شئ يعيب أو يناقض الاسفار الاخرى - أو يعيب الكتاب المقدس ككل.. وليس فيها شئ  يجب إخفائه.. 
المسألة تصنيفية محضة - والكتاب المقدس واحد   وحيد  بين جميع الطؤائف المسيحية متفق عليه بإجماع كاسح .
وهذا كلامى وأقرر لك  أننى قبطى أرثوذوكسي ...وأتحمل مسئؤلية هذا الكلام.


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مايو 2013)

اخي الحبيب اياً كانت عقيدتك لم يهينك احد , انا كنت اتعجب لا اتهمك لانك قلت ان كتابك 73 سفر و قبلها قلت انه لا يحتوي علي المزمور 151 و هذا مستحيل ثم الان تقول انك كاثوليكي . جيد اذاً فمن الغريب ان تكون كاثوليكي و تسمي الكتاب المقدس انجيل و تقول انه في نفس الوقت لا يحتوي علي المزمور 151 !!
و انا اري في ذلك تناقض كبير 

و برغم كل شئ ما هو الذي لم تفهمه من الرد ؟


----------



## curious_30 (27 مايو 2013)

طيب انا لم افهم لماذا لم تقم بعض الطوائف بضم هذه الاسفار
انا بصراحة الموضوع يحيرني
لماذا البروتستانت لا يقبلون بعض الاسفار عند الطوائف الاخرى؟
و انا انسان بسيط و تعليمي على قدي لذلك اتمنى اجابة شافية و بسيطة
و انا حابب اعرف ما موضوع المزمور 151؟
فقط
انا لم اقصد اي شيء سوى التساؤل ... و انا اعذركم على ردة الفعل هذه لاني متاكد ان هناك اشخاص اساؤوا لكم
و اعتذر مجددا اذا اسات لاحد


----------



## amgd beshara (27 مايو 2013)

> طيب انا لم افهم لماذا لم تقم بعض الطوائف بضم هذه الاسفار
> انا بصراحة الموضوع يحيرني
> لماذا البروتستانت لا يقبلون بعض الاسفار عند الطوائف الاخرى؟
> و انا انسان بسيط و تعليمي على قدي لذلك اتمنى اجابة شافية و بسيطة
> و انا حابب اعرف ما موضوع المزمور 151؟


زي ما قلتلك العهد الجديد هو واحد بنفس عدد الاسفار ( 27 سفر ) في كل الكنائس و الطوائف 
اما عن العهد القديم فهو واحد بين كل الطوائف و الكنائس ما عدا الطائفة البروتستانتيه و التي اتبعت قرارات مجمع جامنيا بخصوص الاسفار 

مجمع جامنيا ده مجمع يهودي انعقد سنة 90 م  كان احد اهدافه تحديد قانونية الاسفار و هو امر لم يعكن عليه اي خلاف قبل ظهور المسيحية و ايضاً النظر في انتشار المسيحية و كيفية مواجهه 
و انتهي المجمع الي رفض النسخة السبعينية و قبول نسخة عزرا الكاتب 

و النسخة السبعينية هي موجودة عندنا الي الان و يرجع تاريخها الي 250 ق . م و هي لا تختلف عن نسخة عزرا في اي شئ سوي الاسفار القانونية الثانية

السؤال : لماذا رفض اليهود النسخة السبعينية ؟
لان المسيحين في العالم كانوا يتحدثون اللغة الرسمية و هي اليونانية و ككانت النسخة السبعينية باليونانية و لذلك كان يقتبس منها المسيحين في مواجتهم مع اليهود .. فرفض اليهود هذه النسخة تماماً لاجل هذا السبب و هو محاربة المسيحين 

الاسفار القانونية الثانية : هم ( طوبيت - يهوديت - حكمة - يشوع بن سيراخ - باروخ - مكابين الاول - مكابين الثاني ) فهم سبع اسفار يضاف اليهم ثلاث تتمات ( تتمة استير - تتمة دانيال - مزمور 151 )

و كما قلت لك ان هذه الاسفار كانت في النسخة السبعينية التي رفضها اليهود و جاء البروتستانت فقبلوا ما قال به المجمع اليهودي و لم يختر البروتستانت موافقة مجمع جامنيا لان هذه الاسفار لا تناسبهم ..  بل لانهم رأوا ان اليهود هم الاحق بمعرفة قانونية الاسفار حيث ان العهد  القديم يخصهم .. و هذا حدث بعد القرن السادس عشر اي لم يكن هناك اي خلاف حول عدد الاسفار طوال 1600 عام حتي ظهرت الطائفة البروتستانتية 

و عن قانونية هذه الاسفار يمكنك الرجوع لهذا الموضوع : 
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10200#.UX6FLZjvqNA
او هذا الموضوع و هو ملخص 
http://st-takla.org/pub_Deuterocano..._El-Asfar_El-Kanoneya_El-Tanya__0-index_.html
او من هنا :
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...troduction/Mokademat-Al-3ahd-Al-Adim__06.html

و علي كل حال لا يوجد مسيحي مطالب بقراءة هذه الاسفار و ان لم يقرأها فليس له خلاص .. بل علي النقيض من ذلك ان الحياة المسيحية هي الالتقاء مع الله و معرفته و هذه المعرفة ان اتت من انجيل واحد او رسالة واحدة فهي كافية لبداية السير بحسب مشيئة الرب و الحياة معه  .. بالرغم انه كما قلت لا يوجد اي اختلاف حول اسفار الكتاب المقدس غير هذه القلة الصغيرة التي تحدثت عنها فالكتاب المقدس كامل و موجود في كل بيت مسيحي و هذه الاسفار القانونية الثانية لا يهم ان قرأها المسيحي فهي نافعة للبنيان و ان لم يقرأها فلن تؤثر علي حياته الروحية في اي شئ 

ربنا يكون معاك و يرشدك للحق اخي الحبيب


----------



## curious_30 (27 مايو 2013)

شرح جيد اشكرك على جهودك اخي الحبيب
لكن كيف يكون مسيحيي العالم لا يتفقون على كلام الرب الموحى به ؟
وكيف يكون اسفار جزء منها مقبول و الجزء الاخر غير مقبول؟
انا بصراحة مصدوم
لاني كيف ساضمن بعد اليوم صحة ما بين يدينا نت اسفار ؟


----------



## amgd beshara (27 مايو 2013)

curious_30 قال:


> شرح جيد اشكرك على جهودك اخي الحبيب
> لكن كيف يكون مسيحيي العالم لا يتفقون على كلام الرب الموحى به ؟
> وكيف يكون اسفار جزء منها مقبول و الجزء الاخر غير مقبول؟
> انا بصراحة مصدوم
> لاني كيف ساضمن بعد اليوم صحة ما بين يدينا نت اسفار ؟


انا فعلاً مستغرب انك مصدوم .. لاني قلت لك ان مسيحي العالم كلهم متفقين علي كل الكتاب المقدس و عدد اسفاره 73 و مفيش اي اختلاف اطلاقاً 

و الاختلاف ظهر فقط في الكنيسة البروتستانتيه و هي ظهرت بعد القرن ال 16 و لم يكن الاختلاف لا علي اساس علمي او علي اساس عقائدي لكن فقط لاتباعهم قرارات مجمع جامنيا اليهودي 

بمعني ان الاسفار ظلت واحدة و متفق عليها من القرن الاول الميلادي و حتي بعده ب 1600 سنة و اكثر و الي الان

و حتي ان الشك ليس في نسبة الاسفار الي الاشخاص الذين كتبوها و لا في صدقها ولا اصالتها و تاريخ كتابتها و  لا في وجودها في المخطوطات و لا لانه يُبني عليها اي عقيدة من اي نوع .. لكن فقط لاتباع قرارات المجمع اليهودي المذكور و الذي بدوره لم ينكر الاسفار  لا لأي شئ مما سبق لكنه لم يعتبرها لانها كتبت في الفترة التي تلت عصر عزرا الكاتب فلم تأتي في نسخته التي هي متفق عليها من الجميع و لذلك فهي اتت في النسخة المتأخرة بعد عصر عزرا الكاتب اي في النسخة السبعيني و التي نقلها الي اليونانية اكتر من سبعين شيخ من شيوخ اليهود الاتقياء 
فعندما يعود اليهود الي نسخة عزرا من الطبيعي ان لا توجد فيها هذه الاسفار التي كتبت بعد عهد عزرا و عليه فلم يتم اخذها في الاعتبار 

و هذا لا ينفي عنها طبيعتها الموحي بها و التي ذكرتها من قبل و في الروابط ايضاً و لا ينفي اتفاق اليهود عليها طوال اكثر من 400 سنة و تركها لاجل استشهاد المسيحين بالنسخة التي اتت فيها هذه الاسفار كما انه لا ينفي ان المسيحيين ظلوا مؤمنين بها كوحي مقدس طوال اكثر من 1600 سنة و الي الان لولا الاتجاه الذي ظهر مؤخراً ليتمسك بقرار مجمع جامنيا 

و انا اقول لك ان العهد الجديد وحده كافي بل ان سفر واحد او انجيل واحد او رسالة واحدة من الكتاب المقدس كافية لتوصل رسالة المسيح الي العالم فما بالك ب 66 سفر متفق عليهم عند المسيحيين و اليهود يؤمنون بالعهد القديم كاملاً منها رغم عداوتهم الشديدة مع المسيحيين 

اخي الحبيب انا اعرف تماماً انك لست مسيحياً و لا يهم ما هي عقيدتك لكن المهم ان تبحث و تطلب من الله ان يعطيك فهماً لتعرف سبيله المستقيم و تسير فيه لتعرفه و تحيا معه وليس فقط للمعانده و رفض للرفض .. ربنا معاك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2013)

إخلاص وإجتهاد* أستاذى  يوحنا  المصري *وغيرته على   خلاص النفوس .. دفعاه   للاستمرار  والاسترسال  فى الاجابة ...
هذا شأنه  حفظه الله
إلا أن هذا  لا ينفي كونك مديون  لى  بصور فوتوغرافية للكتاب المقدس ذو ال 73سفراً الذى ليس فيه المزمور 151 الذى حصلت عليه من الكنيسة المرقسية بعمان الاردن...
*يا أخى الكاثوليكى. الصادق الامين .*
مع إحتراماتى


----------



## fredyyy (31 مايو 2013)

curious_30 قال:


> انا بصراحة الموضوع *يحيرني*
> و انا انسان *بسيط* و تعليمي على *قدي*




*أخي الحبيب *

*الرب يُحب البسطاء ... وقد كان تلاميذه من صيادي السمك *

*لكن بنفسه كان يُعلِّمهم ويسير معهم ويُفسِّر لهم المكتوب وُيجيب على أسألتهم *

*في الأمور الإيمانية تمسك بالرب وكلامه ... ولا تلتفت إلى إختلاف الناس على شئ *

*تأكد من قبولك لفداء المسيح ... وحياتك الأبدية مضمونة فيه ... وتمتع بالسلام مع الله *

.


----------



## curious_30 (31 مايو 2013)

اهلا بيك يا فريدي انت افضل من كلمني الى الان
انا بصراحة لم افهم شيء من الردود
لم افهم كيف يعقل لكل الطوائف المسيحية الاختلاف على اسفار موحى بها من الرب؟
و يقولون لي بعد كل ذلك ان بعض الاسفار غير مهمة للخلاص؟؟؟؟
اليست كلمة الله؟
اليس الكلام كله موحى به و مفيد للتعليم؟
و عندما اتساءل يبدا سيل الاتهامات  ... انت مسلم ... انت جاهل ... الخ
الا استحق اجابة شافية؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 مايو 2013)

لغتك وفكرك وطريقتك إسلامية بحتة.. هذا ليس إتهام، بل هو قراءة لما تكتبه..



> لم افهم كيف يعقل لكل الطوائف المسيحية الاختلاف على اسفار موحى بها من الرب؟


ما هو دور العقل في أن تعلم معلومة كخبر؟
الإختلاف كان في تقريرها، هل هى موحى بها أم لا، وليس في رفضها مع كونها موحى بها..



> و يقولون لي بعد كل ذلك ان بعض الاسفار غير مهمة للخلاص؟؟؟؟


ما هو المستغرب في هذا الكلام؟
المقصود أن ليس بها عقائد إيمانية عن الله تجعلك إن رفضتها لا تدخل الملكوت..



> اليست كلمة الله؟


حسب كلام من؟! حسب كلام من يؤمن بها أم من لا يؤمن بها؟!!
وهل الكتاب المقدس لم يتكلم إلا بأمور خلاصية لكي تسأل هذا السؤال؟ ثم تستغرب من عدم فهمك؟
بل أنك لو فهمت فهذا هو المستغرب!



> اليس الكلام كله موحى به و مفيد للتعليم؟


أي كلام؟ وحسب من؟!!
ومفيد للتعليم، وليس للخلاص 



> الا استحق اجابة شافية؟


تمت، ولكنك تجهل أشياء أساسية تجعلك غير فاهم ولغتك وطريقتك وتفكيرك جميعهم إسلامي..


----------



## curious_30 (1 يونيو 2013)

*لغتك وفكرك وطريقتك إسلامية بحتة.. هذا ليس إتهام، بل هو قراءة لما تكتبه*
بداية لا تحكم على الكتاب من مغلفه انا مسيحي من الاردن- الفحيص و اذا بدك الاسم و رقم الهاتف و الرعية التي انتمي اليها و اسم الاب الكاهن انا جاهز و ممكن ازودك بهوية الاحوال المدنية حتى ترتاح بالكامل ... ليس لدي اي مشكلة في ذلك.

*ما هو دور العقل في أن تعلم معلومة كخبر؟
الإختلاف كان في تقريرها، هل هى موحى بها أم لا، وليس في رفضها مع كونها موحى بها.*
يا سلام ... ما دور العقل؟:a82:
استاذي الفاضل المسيح قال  : السماء و الارض تزولان و كلامي لا يزول
الم يزل جزء من كلام الرب الذي كتبه اناس الله القديسين من اناجيل بعض الطوائف؟
هل بكلامك هذا تنكر ان جزء من خطة الله لخلاص البشر غير مهم؟؟؟

*ما هو المستغرب في هذا الكلام؟
المقصود أن ليس بها عقائد إيمانية عن الله تجعلك إن رفضتها لا تدخل الملكوت..*

:a82:
يا سلام هل هذا يعني ان اسفار اخرى من العهد القديم لا عقائد ايمانية فيها تخدم الخلاص غير مهمة؟


*حسب كلام من؟! حسب كلام من يؤمن بها أم من لا يؤمن بها؟!!
وهل الكتاب المقدس لم يتكلم إلا بأمور خلاصية لكي تسأل هذا السؤال؟ ثم تستغرب من عدم فهمك؟
بل أنك لو فهمت فهذا هو المستغرب!*

كلام الله حسب كلام من؟
لا تعليق

*تمت، ولكنك تجهل أشياء أساسية تجعلك غير فاهم ولغتك وطريقتك وتفكيرك جميعهم إسلامي..*

استاذي الفاضل انا لست هنا لاهاجم احد فلماذا اهاجم
انا اريد جواب مقنع فقط ... لقد مللت من طرح هذا السؤال في المنتديات و الرد دائما نفسه
الاتهام باني مسلم و اجوبة لا تدخل العقل:kap:


----------



## fredyyy (1 يونيو 2013)

curious_30 قال:


> و اذا بدك الاسم و رقم الهاتف و الرعية التي انتمي اليها
> الاتهام باني مسلم و اجوبة لا تدخل العقل


 
*ممنوع كتابة أي معلومات شخصية تحت أي ظروف ... لسلامة الأعضاء *

*ليس لأحد الحق بإتهامك بشئ ... فنحن هنا لا لتحليل شخصية الأعضاء *

*لكن للإجابة على أسئلتهم فقط *




curious_30 قال:


> هل بكلامك هذا *تنكر* ان جزء من خطة الله لخلاص البشر غير مهم؟؟؟
> 
> يا سلام هل هذا يعني ان اسفار اخرى من العهد القديم لا عقائد ايمانية فيها تخدم الخلاص *غير مهمة؟*


 
*ليس لأحد الحكم على أي جزء من أجزاء الكتاب المقدس *

*من يفعل هذا سيواجه قصاص من الإثنين *
رؤيا يوحنا 22 : 18 ، 19 
لأني أشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب: 
إن كان أحد *يزيد* على هذا *يزيد الله عليه الضربات* المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب.
وَإِنْ كَانَ *أَحَدٌ يَحْذِفُ* مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ هَذِهِ النُّبُوَّةِ يَحْذِفُ *اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ* مِنْ سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَمِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ، وَمِنَ الْمَكْتُوبِ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ.​*إهتم بخلاصك وقراءة كلام الكتاب المقدس كلام الله المُحيي *

*ولا تلتفت إلى من يزيد على الكتاب ... ولا من يحذف منه لأنه سيأخذ قصاصه في حينه *


.


----------



## curious_30 (1 يونيو 2013)

يا اخ فريدي مع احترامي الشديد لك
انا اريد اجابة شافية فقط لا اريد الهجوم على احد او انتقاد عقيدة  ... الخ
انا ايماني يعتمد على هذا
الاجابات و الردود المعروضة تعوني اما لالغاء العقل او ان اقبل الاجابة كمسلمات و اي اعتراض اعتبر اهبل او جاهل ... الخ
الا استحق جواب مقنع ؟
هل كلمة الله تتباين باختلاف الطائفة؟ هذا كلام غير معقول و الامر يعني ان الله لا يستطيع ان يحفظ كلامه ... دلوني على اجابة ابوس ايدكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يونيو 2013)

> يا سلام ... ما دور العقل؟:a82:


يا أخ، أنا لا احب التدليس، لم أقل لك "ما هو دور العقل" فلا تبتر كلامي، قلت لك:


> *ما هو دور العقل في أن تعلم معلومة كخبر؟*


يعني، لو قلت لك خبر، هذا يتطلب معرفة وليس ذكاء!



> استاذي الفاضل المسيح قال  : السماء و الارض تزولان و كلامي لا يزول
> الم يزل جزء من كلام الرب الذي كتبه اناس الله القديسين من اناجيل بعض الطوائف؟


من قال لك أن المسيح يقصد هنا الأسفار؟!!

وهل المسيح قال أنه لن يزول من "أناجيل بعض الطوائف" أم أنه قال "لأن يزول"؟


وطالما تقول "بعض" الطوائف، فهذا دليل على "بعض" آخر، لم يزل من ندهم كلامه، وبالتالي فكلامه لم يزول! 
هذا حسب منطقك!



> هل بكلامك هذا تنكر ان جزء من خطة الله لخلاص البشر غير مهم؟؟؟


من تكلم عن خطة الله لخلاص البشر؟

الجواب: لا

انا قلت:


> المقصود أن ليس بها عقائد إيمانية عن الله تجعلك إن رفضتها لا تدخل الملكوت..






> يا سلام هل هذا يعني ان اسفار اخرى من العهد القديم لا عقائد ايمانية فيها تخدم الخلاص غير مهمة؟


يبدو انك تلعب وتضيع وقتك، هل ستظل "يا سلام" كل رد وآخر؟ 
إن لم تكن تحترم الحوار فغادره..

من تكلم عن أسفار أخرى من العهد القديم؟!! هل لا تستطيع التركيز؟ أم تريد تشتيت الموضوع ليطول الحوار؟

تكلم الآن في هذه الأسفار ثم نتكلم فيما شئت..




> كلام الله حسب كلام من؟


نصف كلامك إستغراب، ونصه إستفهام!!
هل جئت لتفهم أم لتستغرب؟ مادمت لا تعلم فسنعلمك..

نعم، حسب كلام من؟!!



> انا اريد جواب مقنع فقط ... لقد مللت من طرح هذا السؤال في المنتديات و الرد دائما نفسه



والجواب سيظل نفسه، لأن العامل المشترك هو أنت، ترفض جواب معين، قبل قوله، ولا ترضى إلا بجواب آخر غير حقيقي!!


قل لي، لو أنك انت رفضت العهد القديم مثلاً، هل سيؤثر في الكتاب المقدس؟!!



> الاتهام باني مسلم و اجوبة لا تدخل العقل:kap:


لغتك تظهرك، والأجوبة ربما لا تدخل عقلك أنت لانك بلا أي معلومة، كطالب المرحلة الإبتدائية الذي يسأل في التفاضل والتكامل،،
حاول أن تتعلم أو تقرأ لكي تفهم، لكن أن تطلب من الأجوبة أن تنزل لمستوات العلمي بالكتاب المقدس، فهذا لن يحدث..


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يونيو 2013)

شوف يا عزيزي، أنا هابسط لك الشرح بقدر الإمكان، عشان يكون ضميري مرتاح قدام إلهي، بس أنت لازم تعرف أن لما حد هنا يقول لك أن في شيء أنت ماتعرفوش وأن مستوى معلوماتك المسيحية ضعيف للغاية، فليس غرضه التقليل من شأنك وإنما غرضه أن يضع يدك ويده على موطن الضعف فيك، مُشجعاً إياك أن تتعلم وتقرأ أكثر لكي لا يكون هناك سؤال لا تعرف إجابته أو على الأقل لا تعرف من أين تحصل على إجابته..


  ما تتكلم أنت فيه الآن هو "عِلم" كامل أسمه "علم النقد الأعلى" وتحديداً أنت هنا تتكلم في فرع "القانونية" أي قانون الأسفار، وأنت تتكلم في قانون أسفار العهد القديم تحديدا (لأن أسفار العهد الجديد ليس عليها خلاف بين الطوائف المسيحية الرئيسية والتي هى الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية والبروتستنتية)، قانونية أي سفر من عدمه تحددها الكنيسة الجامعة، وقد حددت الكنيسة الجامعة قانون العهد القديم وأستقر بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك (كل المسيحيين) إلى أن إنشق عن الكاثوليك، البروتستانت، فرفضوا بعض أسفار، ولكن بقيت هذه الأسفار التي رفضها البروتستانت مقبولة عند الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك، إذن فالأصل هو القبول ثم رفضها البعض، فما شأن الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس أن البروتستانت رفضوها؟ وهل تضررت الأسفار وهل تضرر الوحي برفضهم إياها؟ كلا. ها عن الجانب التاريخي بشكل مختصر جداً جداً جداً.


  أنت تتكلم في نقطة أخرى بعيدة عن هذا الكلام، وربما لا تعرف أنك إنتقلت من سؤالك الأول إلى سؤال آخر، في صورة إستغراب، وربما يكون الإستغراب هو نتيجة لأنك لم تعلم هذه المعلومات إلا الآن، لكن لو كنت قرأتها سابقاً ودرستها لن تستغربها وستفهم كل شيء في سياقه في وقت كاف ليجعلك تفكر فيها، لكن أن تسأل فنرد فتستغرب ردنا، فهذا لأن الفارق الزمني بين السؤال والجواب صغير فتعتقد أنت إن إجابتنا خاطئة وأننا لا نعرف الإجابة الصحيحة، فتكرر السؤال مرة ومرة ومرة، في منتدانا هنا وفي آخر وفي آخر، ولا تعرف أن المشكلة هى فيك أنك تطلب جواباً على هواك، بدون أن تتقصى الحقيقة وتفهمها.


  الآن وعن نقطتك التالية التي أثرتها، اسمعني جيداً، أنت تستغرب أن ترفض طائفة ما بعض الأسفار، ولكنك لم تقدم البديل المنطقي لذلك، بمعنى، ماذا كنت تريد أن يفعل الله -مثلا- بمن رفضوها؟ هل تريد أن يخفس بهم الأرض؟ أو أن ينزل عليهم صاعقة من السماء مثلاً؟؟؟ هم أحرار كبشر، والله يقضي في النهاية، فما يخصك أنت كإنسان، هو أن تقبل أو أن ترفض هذا، والله سيحاسبك في النهاية، فإن كنت لا تستغرب أن الله منح البشر الحرية ليؤمنوا به أو لا يؤمنوا به، بل أن يسبوه ليل نهار، فهل تظن أنه سيمنع بشر من أن يرفضوا بعض الأسفار التي يظنوها ليست من كلامه بحسب وجهة نظرهم؟ والآن دعني أشرح لك ما هو درو الكتاب المقدس ككل بعهديه القديم والجديد، الكتاب المقدس ليس هو مُنشيء العقائد، ففي العهد القديم كلّم الرب إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ونوح وغيرهم وأقام معهم عهداً (ميثاقاً) بدون أن يكون هناك كتاب، وكلم موسى وجعله يخرج شعبه من أرض مصر بدون أن يكون هناك بينهم أسفاراً مكتوبة في كُتب، ثم بعد ذلك جاء موسى بكتابة الأسفار، سفراً سفراً، ثم بعد ذلك تتابع الأنبياء في كتابة الأسفار، كتوثيق لهذا العهد ولمعاملات الله مع الإنسان طيلة فترة البشرية، هذا عن العهد القديم ، وأما عن العهد الجديد، فتعرف أن الرب يسوع المسيح لم يكتب كتاباً، ولا نزل بكتابا، ولا أُنزل عليه كتاباً، لأن المسيح هو المسيحيية نفسها، فالمسيح هو إكمال العهد وإتمام الرموز، وبعدما صعد المسيح، جال الآباء الرسل الاطهار مبشرين بالكلمة وببشارة يسوع المسيح في كل المسكونة، كما أمرهم هو عند صعوده، ثم بعد ذلك بدأوا يكتبون، كتوثيق لما بشروا به شفاهيا، فهناك من المؤمنين من لم يقرأ أي شيء مكتوب للرسل، ومات، ودخل الفردوس، فهل لأنه لم يقرأ الكتاب المقدس فلن يدخل الفردوس؟ الكتاب المقدس لا ينشيء العقيدة، بل أنه يوثقها، لأنه جاء في بيئة كانت ممهدة بهذه العقيدة قبل كاتبته، فالرسل بشروا بيسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً وبشروا بكرازة الملكوت قبل أن يكتبوا هذاا لكلام، بشروا بأنه هو الكلمة وأنه هو صار في الجسد وأنه أخلى نفسه وصار في صورة العبد قبلما يكتبوا هذا الكلام، بشروا بخلاص المسيح وصلبه وموته وقيامته قبلما أن يوثقوا هذا الكلام في كُتب، فنحن لا نقدس الحرف، ولا نعبد الحرف، لأن الحرف هو وسيلة من وسيلة التعرف على هذه العقائد التي تبشرنا بالمسيح إلهنا وخلاصه الأبدي، لكننا لسنا عبيد للحرف فأنه يقتل، لذلك فلو عدنا لما قلناه، فأن الأخ عندما قال لك أن هذه الأسفار ليس بها شيء ضروري للخلاص، فهو لا يعني أنها بلا قيمة، بل هو يقصد أنه ليس فيها ما يؤثر في خلاص الإنسان من عدمه، فمن يؤمن بها لن يعرف منها شيء سيكون هو الفيصل في خلاصه، فلو لم يعرفه، لن يخلص، والعكس صحيح، فهى في أغلبها كتب تاريخية، فحقيقة، أنا لا اعرف لما هذا الإستغراب من أن هناك من يقبولن اسفاراً وهناك من يرفضونها!! صدقني حاولت أن أضع نفسي مكانك فلم أجد سببا لهذا الإستغراب!




نقطة أخيرة أحب أن أقولها لك، عندما تسأل عن معلومة لا تعلمها، فإسأل لتعلمها لا لكي تناقش فيها، وفيما بعد، بعدما تقرأ أكثر ستكون قادرا على المناقشة فيها، لكن أن تناقش في نقاط كثيرة لا تعلمها فهذا يدفع محاورك لتركك بلا جواب..


----------



## curious_30 (1 يونيو 2013)

ا*سمعني جيداً، أنت تستغرب أن ترفض طائفة ما بعض الأسفار، ولكنك لم تقدم البديل المنطقي لذلك، بمعنى، ماذا كنت تريد أن يفعل الله -مثلا- بمن رفضوها؟ هل تريد أن يخفس بهم الأرض؟ أو أن ينزل عليهم صاعقة من السماء مثلاً؟؟؟ هم أحرار كبشر*

لا حبيبي البديل ان ينزل الله وحي متفق عليه من الجميع لا يحتمل اللف و الدوران ... اليس هذا بديل ممتاز؟
الان رح تقلي مسلم ... الخ
حبيبي انا لا اؤمن بمحمد و لا بالقران و القران ليس متفق عليه اصلا


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يونيو 2013)

> *لا حبيبي البديل ان ينزل الله وحي متفق عليه من الجميع لا يحتمل اللف و الدوران ... اليس هذا بديل ممتاز؟*


*الله لا بينزل وحى ولا بيطلعه هذة اللغة الاسلامية العقيمة الوثنية لا دخل لنا بها اطلاقااااااااااا 

ودى سبب الالحاد وكان الله ملوش شغلة ولا مشغلة غير انه قاعد يالف فى كتب وروايات ويبعتها للبشر يقلهم احفظوا اللى كتبته زى عنيكم

فككوا من هذة الخزعبلات اللى هتذهب لمزابل التاريخ قريبا 

ايمانى بيسوع لا يرتبط باى كتاب وايمانى بالمخلص لا يتربط باى شئ سوى هو الحاجة اليه 

تقرا المكابين ولا متقروش ملوش علاقة بايمانى 

تقرا يشوع بن سيراخ ولا متقروش يسوع هو المسيا

تقرا حكمة سليمان ولا متقروش يسوع هو الكلمة ابن الاب 

قضيتى مش اسفار قانونية ثانية ولا ثالثة ومعظمه مقرتوش ولا فتحته 

محور ايمانى يختلف اختلاف كلى عن مفهوم للوحى انه عبار عن حروف وكلمات " حتى وان لم تكن مفهومة وبلا معنى "

الوحى لدى هو الاعلان الالهى للبشر والاعلان التام والكامل هو شخص يسوع المسيح مخلص العالم ولا غيره 

ما نقراه فى الكتاب المقدسة ما هو الا تخبير عن طريق الخلاص اللى احنا بالفعل مؤمنين بيه 


دع الهك مستويا على عرشه الا ان ياكله السوس والدود وطريقته الوحيدة للتفاعل  مع البشر تاليف كتب باللغة العربية لهجة قريش بالتحديد  بكلمات اشبه سحرة ومشعوذين واترك من حولوا حياة مخلصهم الى حياة وقوة بدون حرف واحد يكتب عنه 


نهاية الكلام ليس لدينا اى اختلاف والاباء على مدى العصور يعرفون جيدا الكتب النبوية المتفق عليها من الجميع ووضعوا الكتب اللى وردت فى السبعينية فى مرتبة الكتب " الواجب قراءتها " ونافعة للتعليم والوعظ 

عايز تقراها ......... اهلا وسهلا ستفيدك اسفار الحكمة فى تهذيبك وتعليمك

مش عايز تقراها ..... نافورات الخلاص موجودة فى كل اسفار الكتاب جميعها ومن يعطش فليرتوى منها كما قال اثناسيوس 

مازال البشر يعتقدون ان الله سيدينهم حسب المنيو 
اللى قرا سفر الحكمة يجيلى على اليمين واللى مقرهوش يجيلى على الشمال 
قريته ولا مقرتوش انا رايح الملكوت بيسوع مش بسفر المكابين 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يونيو 2013)

> لا حبيبي البديل ان ينزل الله وحي متفق عليه من الجميع لا يحتمل اللف و الدوران ... اليس هذا بديل ممتاز؟


يبقى أنت مش مسيحي كما قلت، لأنك بكدا مش عارف أساسا أية هو والوحي المسيحي أصلاً.. 

الوحي ليس كلمات ينزلها الله من عنده فيتم تقديسها هى، لكن الوحي هو ما أعلنه الله عن نفسه لأنبياءه ورسله فكتبوه لنا بحفظ الروح القدس، فمن آمن فليؤمن ومن لم يؤمن فهو حر..

لكن تعالى لأريك أن حتى حلك غير منطقي وغير صحيح، فلنفترض أن الله أنزل أسفاراً من عنده نزلت كالصاعقة على رؤسنا، هل هذا سيمنع من أتوا بعد نزولها بالتشكيك فيها والقول أنها ليست من عند الله كلها بل بعضها؟ وبالتالي سيرفضون بعض ويقبلون بعض؟



> الان رح تقلي مسلم ... الخ


لا مش الآن، أنا قلت انك مسلم من البداية، هذا لا خلاف عليه..



> حبيبي انا لا اؤمن بمحمد و لا بالقران و القران ليس متفق عليه اصلا


غريبة، يعني حتى بحسب كلامهم أن القرآن كل المسملين متفقين عليه ومن أنكر جزء منه كفر وبالتالي لم يصبح مسلم، وبالتالي يظل "كل" المسلمين مؤمنين بنفس القرآن حرف حرف، وأيضا يقولون أن الله أنزله.. وفي نفس الوقت أنت (بحسب كلامك) لم تؤمن به!!


أخيرا، أنا لا أحاول وضعك في صورة المحاور، ولكن السائل للإجابة، لكن كلما أجبتك لم تجبني!

كما فعلت الآن وأخذت جملة واحدة من كلامي وعلقت عليها تعليق ساذج كهذا..


عندي حل، أنت تريد إله بمواصفاتك أنت؟ إنتظره ربما يأتيك بهذه المواصفات..


----------



## curious_30 (1 يونيو 2013)

_*الله لا بينزل وحى ولا بيطلعه هذة اللغة الاسلامية العقيمة الوثنية لا دخل لنا بها اطلاقااااااااااا*_

صحيح اتفق معاك في هذا
_*فككوا من هذة الخزعبلات اللى هتذهب لمزابل التاريخ قريبا *_

ياريت بس

*ايمانى بيسوع لا يرتبط باى كتاب وايمانى بالمخلص لا يتربط باى شئ سوى هو الحاجة اليه 
*

قد يكون الامر كذلك بالنسبة لك اما بالنسبة لي انا  ...  ثبوت كلام الله مصدر ثقتي بالله
ثم ذكرت اسفار معتمدة عند البعض تقول ان قرائتها من عدمها واحد .... لا تعليق

_*الوحى لدى هو الاعلان الالهى للبشر والاعلان التام والكامل هو شخص يسوع المسيح مخلص العالم ولا غيره *_


صحيح لكن المسيح جاء ليتمم النبوؤات ... و كل خطة الخلاص مبنية على العهد القديم

_*دع الهك مستويا على عرشه الا ان ياكله السوس والدود وطريقته الوحيدة للتفاعل مع البشر تاليف كتب باللغة العربية لهجة قريش بالتحديد بكلمات اشبه سحرة ومشعوذين واترك من حولوا حياة مخلصهم الى حياة وقوة بدون حرف واحد يكتب عنه *_

صحيح اله الاسلام له ساق و يدين يمين ... الخ و كلو و لا حكاية العرش الحلوة :t33:

_*نهاية الكلام ليس لدينا اى اختلاف والاباء على مدى العصور يعرفون جيدا الكتب النبوية المتفق عليها من الجميع ووضعوا الكتب اللى وردت فى السبعينية فى مرتبة الكتب " الواجب قراءتها " ونافعة للتعليم والوعظ *_

قد يكون ذلك صحيح لكنه لم يستمر

_*عايز تقراها ......... اهلا وسهلا ستفيدك اسفار الحكمة فى تهذيبك وتعليمك*__*

مش عايز تقراها ..... نافورات الخلاص موجودة فى كل اسفار الكتاب جميعها ومن يعطش فليرتوى منها كما قال اثناسيوس

بصراحة هذا هو ملخص الاجابة التي حصلت عليها
حابب تقراها انت حر مش حابب مش فارقة*_


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يونيو 2013)

> لا تعليق


هو انت ماتعرفش تعلق تعليق له قيمة على الأطلاق؟ نتعب نفسنا ونشرح لك وانت تكتفي بالإستغراب والـ"لاتعليق"؟ لو لك فكر ولك حجج تفضل بوضعها، وإلا فما لزوم هذه التفاهات التي تكتبها هنا ولا نستفيد منها؟



> صحيح لكن المسيح جاء ليتمم النبوؤات ... و كل خطة الخلاص مبنية على العهد القديم


واية علاقة التعليق دا بالأسفار اللي بتتكلم عليها؟



> قد يكون ذلك صحيح لكنه لم يستمر


اية هو اللي "لم يستمر"؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يونيو 2013)

> *قد يكون الامر كذلك بالنسبة لك اما بالنسبة لي انا  ...  ثبوت كلام الله مصدر ثقتي بالله*


*وايه اللى انت مش لاقيه ثابت وهز صورتك بالايمان بالله فى كلتا الحالتين تؤمن بطوبيا للمكابين او لا تؤمن بيهم ولا تقراهم؟*
*ادينى مثال*


> *صحيح لكن المسيح جاء ليتمم النبوؤات ... و كل خطة الخلاص مبنية على العهد القديم*


*واتمها وكل النبوات موجودة فى كتب الانبياء
ما علاقة اسفار الحكمة بالنبوات اللى اتمها يسوع*


> بصراحة هذا هو ملخص الاجابة التي حصلت عليها
> حابب تقراها انت حر مش حابب مش فارقة


*متفرقش معايا فى اى شئ لانه مش محور ايمانى

اثناسيوس اعتبرها كتب نافعة للخلاص ولا تدرج ضمن القانون

هل يقدر ان يتجاسر مخلوق ويشكك فى قدسية اثناسيوس وحفاظه على الايمان المستقيم ؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## ROWIS (2 يونيو 2013)

*شوف يا غالي، فكرة اختلاف اعداد الأسفار (وليس متن أو نص هذه الأسفار) بين الكاثوليك والارثوذكس في طرف والبروتستانت في طرف آخر ده رد عليه الأساتذة اللي فوق.
ولكن في حاجة تانية أحب برضوا أضيفها لحضرتك... إن هناك اختلاف عدد الاسفار بين النسخ القديمة والنسخ الحديثة سواء بروتستانت او كاثوليك او ارثوذكس، وده بسبب انه قديماً كانت بعض الاسفار (مُدمجْة) مع بعضها، مثلاً اخبار ايام اول واخبار ايام ثاني (كانوا سفر واحد)، صموئيل اول وصموئيل ثاني (كانوا سفر واحد)، استير وتتمته (كانوا سفر واحد)، قضاة وراعوث (كانوا سفر واحد). وهذه التقسيمات اختلفت مع مرور الوقت، فهناك اسفار تم تقسيمها على اثنين وهكذا.
لا يهم اختلاف العدد او اختلاف التقسيمات، الذي يهم هو اختلاف المتن.
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 يونيو 2013)

يا عم  الحج  لوكنت  حطيت لى صورة الكتاب اللى حصلت عليه من كنيستنا بعمان  - ماكانش اشقائي بالمنتدى  ظنوا فيك السؤء  كده .... إن بعض الظن (إسم)..:.
طب تصدق وتأمن بالله ... أنا قاعد منتظرك من ساعتها.. ومش راضي ارد عليك.


----------

